# Finally Installed The Quickie Flush



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well after 3 hours of laying on my back and several improvisational fixes to various and asundry things, the Quickie Flush is installed!!

I finally got the belly down, gas line be damned, however I paid for it later when trying to reinstall it! That was okay, if I had to do it over again, I would probably just remove the entire gas line and then take the belly down, it would have been easier. The other issue with the belly, is that it didn't go back exactly as it came down. I'm sure that after laying on it an contorting on the way down the belly got out of alignment and with just one of me it was hard to get it back correctly. If I had another person it might have worked out better, but I don't think it will hinder it's functionality!

The hole drilling was easy after lots, and lots, and lots of measuring, marking, remarking and finally drilling! very pleased with the drill process and glad that I took my time with the measuring. A good friend of mine who builds custom furniture and used to teach with me always said, "measure twice,cut once". I believe him!

I was liberal with the silicone, or so I thought. What you see around the edge is exactly what was pushed out by the screws, no wiping, no drips, no mess!

Everything else was fairyl simple. I busted the two screws they sent for the city connection bracket and substituted a couple 1/4" self tapping screws that I had in the garage.

I would be glad to post more, however since this topic has been relatively hot these days, I will stop. If any wants to know anything else about installing in a 28RSS, feel free to PM or email me. I have posted pics in my section of the "Members Gallery" (I'm all the way at the bottom!







)

Thanks to everyone for all of their help, especially the folks I have emailed, PM and posted to on the forum. As I have said from day one, you guys are people that I consider friends.

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason don't feel bad, that's how long my No-Fuss Flush took too, took me a long while but once it was done it sure was nice. Congrats on finishing the mod!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

Ditto for the time and back problems...however, when you use it for the 1st time I think you will agree, that it was well worth the effort.

Great Job!

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you got-er done Jason, and sorry about the grief with the gas line. Guess I lucked out with my model being so easy to get the skin down. I used my QF for the first time yesterday after letting it set-up for two days. All I can say is what a joy! It's so easy and is using way less water.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I plan on calling Pocohontas State Park and seeing if they have a dump station that I may use to try mine out! I can try it out at home as long as I have a place to dump it when I'm done!!

Jason


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You are hired, CJ. When and if we ever make it to Cerritos, you are hired to do our QF install. Do you prefer the black tank to be empty before you start?









Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Randy - If you can make it all the way out here - ya got a deal







Ah.....empty please


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't tempt me, I'm local.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I plan on calling Pocohontas State Park and seeing if they have a dump station that I may use to try mine out! I can try it out at home as long as I have a place to dump it when I'm done!!


LOL good plan, smarter than what I did. I have always used the Flush King and thought it did a great job. So I installed the new spray system and though I'll run a quick test, the tank is clean anyway. So with an empty lot next door I put my extended hose out. Turned on the flush system and ran to see the clear water flush out. OMG I couldn't run fast enough to shut off the black tank. It got so much more "junk" out it wasn't even funny. Thankfully it was an empty lot and I dumped a ton of water to flush the area out. The sprayers do a MUCH better job. Trust me on that one!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is so fuuny!! Y-guy.
I would have tried the same thing

As they say you can learn from your mistakes or others. Ido not think anyone else will do that. Still laughing


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Y,

I could always use my neighbors front yard...the letter from the lawyer did not mention anything about raw sewage!!!!
















Jason


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Hey Y,
> 
> I could always use my neighbors front yard...the letter from the lawyer did not mention anything about raw sewage!!!!
> 
> ...


Jason

I knew you would start giving my idea a thought









John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh trust me I still laugh at the thought of it. I learned a good lesson!


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

1st Time around, you say you had trouble with your gas line when you were working on the underbelly. What was the problem? Did you take the fittings apart and have trouble screwing them back together? I'm looking at undoing some of the gas fittings to drop my Outback's underbelly.


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just finished the Quickie Flush. 25RSS. Only took about 5 hours, maybe. Only one trip to the store. Bought some fender washers, and two self-tapping bolts--easier than a common screw. My biggest problem was trying to figure out which tank was the Black water. Finally had DW tap through the toilet with a coat hangar. IT was also tough getting enough of the bottom cover off to do the mod. Finally did most of it by feel. I did put one screw in to hold it, so I could drill the other two holes.
The big fender washers worked great. Only had two screws left over--oh well. One guy on here said he drilled the beam in front of the tank so he could make sure the flush hit the level indicators. I was leery of doing that.
One thing I did try was hooking the quickie flush to the regular garden hose before I put it in--at first it was pretty weak, then I noticed that the hose had a few kinks, once straightened, man you should have seent he spray pattern. Ha-ha.
Still havn't camped, waiting for Memorial day.
I will let you know how it works.
Fred


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Got my quicki flush finished too, but after finding out how how much a pain in the a-- dropping and replacing the underbelly would be, I thought there MUST be another way.

What I did was to remove 5-6 of the self tapping screws that hold up the underbelly to see the black tank's location and to then cut 6 inch by 10 inch access door through the underbelly in the appropriate place. This allowed me to lay on a big piece of cardboard to install the QF and to pop-rivet a galvanized 'door frame' to the underbelly, to which I fastened the cut out piece. I have some pics that I will be posting.

Looking at the floor plans of the various Outbacks, I suspect that the black tank's location on many models makes the QF installation easier than on the 27RSDS. I am fairly accomplished at these kinds of things, and there was no way that I could have dropped the underbelly for this job and completed it in the few hours that many have reported. Anyway, *it's done.*

Bill


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Got my quicki flush finished too, but after finding out how how much a pain in the a-- dropping and replacing the underbelly would be, I thought there MUST be another way.
> 
> What I did was to remove 5-6 of the self tapping screws that hold up the underbelly to see the black tank's location and to then cut 6 inch by 10 inch access door through the underbelly in the appropriate place. This allowed me to lay on a big piece of cardboard to install the QF and to pop-rivet a galvanized 'door frame' to the underbelly, to which I fastened the cut out piece. I have some pics that I will be posting.
> 
> ...


Man, there is always someone smarter! What a great idea! Did you use rivets to put the piece back in, I would have thought the piece would have to have been a bit bigger than the existing hole.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The "door frame" is fairly light galvanized steel made from a heat duct half from Home Depot. Think of it resembling a picture frame. It is about 10X15 inches on its outer dimension and about 5X10 inches inner dimensions. After cutting a 6X11 inch rectangular flap in the underbelly material on three sides, I did the quikie flush installation. Leaving the fourth side of the access door (flap) attached left me with a hinge. Then the door frame was pop-riveted to the top side of the underbelly. Because the flap dimensions are larger than the inside of the door frame, the flap sits on the door frame when closed. I used some U-shaped clips with sheet metal screws to hold the door firmly closed.

My pics (coming later today, stay tuned) should illustrate what I have tried to describe. If I ever have to work on the QF or tank sensors or dump valve, they are all accessible through this small door.

Bill


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Got my quicki flush finished too, but after finding out how how much a pain in the a-- dropping and replacing the underbelly would be, I thought there MUST be another way.
> 
> What I did was to remove 5-6 of the self tapping screws that hold up the underbelly to see the black tank's location and to then cut 6 inch by 10 inch access door through the underbelly in the appropriate place. This allowed me to lay on a big piece of cardboard to install the QF and to pop-rivet a galvanized 'door frame' to the underbelly, to which I fastened the cut out piece. I have some pics that I will be posting.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill,
If you get a chance it would be great to see some pictures of you Mod on the quickie flush. I am going to be adding it to my TT and would like to see what the door and everything you did looks like when done. 
Thanks for the new approach - Rich


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I might have to mod my mod. I too cut a hinged door into my 26RS belly to reach the black tank, but just used good 'ole USN style 500 mph tape to close it up. I will look at your pic's and maybe do the door frame thing.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Have tried several times (unsuccessfully)







to post the pics concerning my QF installation, particularly the door frame. Posting the pics is *WAY *more of a challenge than doing the TT mod.

Help!!

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tim,

Did you say 500 mph tape? Where can I get some of that? The stuff I've been using blows off at 120 mph.









Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my quicki flush finished too, but after finding out how how much a pain in the a-- dropping and replacing the underbelly would be, I thought there MUST be another way.Â
> ...


Hey Rich,

See you live in SE SD. Like Sioux Falls maybe? Lotta fond memories of that town.














I even know where Garretson and Corson are.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I finally got my quickie-flush installation pics posted. Without the clear descriptive how-to of Reverie, I would have never got it done. Thanks much.









Several people had asked me to post these, so (finally) here they are.

Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, I wish I had gone that route instead of dropping the belly.
That looks alot better to me.
BTW, the quickie flush works like a champ. Found out just how much "stuff" was still in the tank, even after my best cleaning efforts before.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bill, sorry for any confusion, the NASCAR types call it 200 mph tape. We used it in the Navy for taping down arming wires on bombs and stuff. It is really just good duct tape, that was OD Green. The official term in the Navy was Ordnance tape.

Actually, for the underbelly, I used some "Tyvec" brand house wrap tape. It is super sticky, and though I would give it a try. It seemed to hold up ok for the first trip of the year.

I will check out the pic's and get back to you if I have any questions.

Tim


----------

